# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Tới Barcelona ngắm 'tượng người' - du lịch Tây Ban Nha

## hantt.163

*Khi lần đầu tiên nhìn thấy những bức tượng trên khu phố Las Rambla, Barcelona, nhiều du khách nghĩ chúng được làm bằng đồng hoặc thạch cao, nhưng phải tới gần, họ mới phát hiện hóa ra những bức tượng đó là do các nghệ sĩ hóa trang thành.*Du khách chụp ảnh và ngắm những bức 'tượng người' ở Las Rambla. Ảnh: Amusing.


Đại lộ La Ramblas ở thủ đô của Tây Ban Nha trước đây vốn là một dòng sông, nay trở thành con phố du lịch nổi tiếng và luôn nhộn nhịp, huyên náo suốt ngày đêm. Đây là nơi hội tụ của nhiều nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ và đặc biệt là những người chuyên hóa trang thành các bức tượng. Những bức "tượng người" có khả năng đứng yên không động đậy trong suốt cả ngày dài và trước mặt họ thường có một chú lợn đất nhỏ hay một ống tiết kiệm để du khách ủng hộ tiền lẻ cho họ.
Nếu muốn, bạn cũng có thể chụp ảnh với các bức tượng này với giá từ 3 tới 4 euro một lần. Trong số những bức tượng nằm rải trên đường phố Las Ramblas có những bức tượng do người đóng giả nhưng cũng có cả những bức tượng thật, nên du khách phải rất tinh ý mới phân biệt được đâu là tượng thật, đâu là tượng giả. Khu phố La Ramblas chỉ dài hơn hơn 1 km nhưng có sức hấp dẫn lớn đối với khách du lịch, nhiều người chia sẻ, họ muốn tuyến phố đo bộ này không bao giờ kết thúc để họ được ngắm nhìn những bức tượng sống động và đặc biệt ở đây.
Mời các bạn ngắm các bức tượng độc đáo ở khu phố đi bộ La Ramblas, ảnh trên Amusing:

























Theo: Linh Phạm(Ngoisao)

----------


## littlegirl

hóa trang giỏi thật đó!

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Giỏi thật
Bất động thế này chắc mệt lắm

----------


## Amp21

Giống thế  :cuoi1:

----------


## songthan

Chà vất vả nhưng mà thú vị

----------


## lovetravel

trang điểm quá đỉnh

----------

